# Fish Anyone?



## markqf1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Check this out.

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a783881217~db=all~jumptype=rss

Guess thats why you can find differing amounts in the same type converters.

Mark


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 22, 2008)

i do not think ghana has so many cars to some one makes such research----probably the pgm in those fishes comes from another source-----


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 22, 2008)

Good thinking Aurthor.
With all the undergroud deposits of the platinum group in that part of the world.......
Randy


----------



## butcher (Nov 22, 2008)

platinum pearls?


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well if there's gold in the sea water , then surely there's platinum there too.

Mark


----------

